# Vario Hopper doesn't stay in place during grinding.



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

I have a Vario w/ steel burrs, and the hopper doesn't stay in place when grinding, I have to manually hold it down. Otherwise it moves slightly and stops the grinder. Seems to happen more with light roasted beans. Anybody experienced this before?


----------

